# on the trailer, wrecker, rollback



## RjAFX

Post yours *"on"* the trailer, wrecker, rollback, hauler, transporter.


----------



## RjAFX

Another.....



Got cheese!


----------



## BRPHO

Cool car trailer behind the pick up truck!

Where did you find that at?

:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

BRPHO said:


> Cool car trailer behind the pick up truck!
> 
> Where did you find that at?
> 
> :thumbsup:


Greenlight Hitch N Tow .... came with the orange Chevy with the white roof parked in the shed. I made a quick hitch for the other truck and hung the trailer on it. Rollback and wrecker are also Greenlight.


----------



## RjAFX

This is it .....



Greenlight Hitch and Tow


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

An old custom rollback...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And...


----------



## RjAFX

Hilltop Raceway said:


> And...


that's the shot


----------



## Greg W




----------



## LDThomas

Lol !!


----------



## vickers83

Here`s one::wave: 








Heres two::wave:








Here`s three::wave:








And one more::wave:


----------



## RjAFX

That's why I started this thread.......I knew I'd see some great stuff.


----------



## oddrods

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RjAFX

That oddrod .... is to cool for words.


----------



## oddrods

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RjAFX

Love the dirty old hauler pulling the pick up bed.


----------



## ParkRNDL

this was for a mail-in race that Roger Corrie ran a long time ago... i was originally gonna send the Ford Vibe pickup as a tow vehicle...



















but this short bed Chevy ended up taking the trip










and this was a project for the same event that never got off the ground. i'd really like to finish it and do a couple more based on Hot Wheels trucks that I've seen like this with plastic bodies...










this one actually runs and drives and tows. cab from a LifeLike HO scenery pickup, tow bed from a cheap Chinese toy (it was a Dodge Ram if it matters), Tjet chassis with Tuffy rears, and an extra axle with 2 Tjet wheels as a kind of "wheelie bar."















do big haulers count? this one runs too, but it doesn't fit under my overpass. works great when being pulled by a US-1 truck...










--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

oops delete


----------



## oddrods

Gotta love haulers!


----------



## hojoe

Here's a nice trailer I got from Glasstech.



A Dodge P/U conversion.

I've also sent some cars to Roger Corrie's mail in races.


----------



## RjAFX

Well yes BIG haulers count .....love this thread even if I am the one that made it.


----------



## RjAFX

Scale of the trailer is perfect......Pickup's are a touch small for some AFX bodies.


----------



## RjAFX

Other cars on the same rigs. Before I snapped this picture I lowered the front of the black 68 and red 71 Chevy C-10's, now they look right. Also noticed the light bar had fallen off the tow truck, so I put that back on.



A 67-68 C-10, and a 67-68 Dodge D100 would make for nice AFX rigs.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The early years...




and even earlier...RM


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I've been building these M2 Machine Studebaker trucks for a while. 
Thought I'd throw a Stude slot car on the back of one, it just barely fits.


----------



## Dslot

oddrods said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Is that a bug-eyed Sprite?

.


----------



## oddrods

It is. Way too small for a slot car.


----------



## ParkRNDL

*how about the wreckers themselves?*

picked up this resin Mini-Lindy kit a couple years ago. i think it was at the SuperBowl show, and I think it was from Rick the Resin Dude. this thread inspired me to finally do something with it. the chassis was something i had around.



















looks like it had to be shortened considerably from the original configuration:










i like the way it came out. i didn't try to superdetail it, because i would have just screwed it up... i figured i'd try to make it look the way Aurora would have detailed it if they made it.




























think i need to dunk it in Future to seal the detail paint, and maybe do something to get the roof lights a little higher up...

anybody got ideas for something to use as a hook to hang off the boom?

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks good to me, I like the detailing I see!!! Maybe Hilltop Towing on the door would be my suggestion... 
Yea, the lights need to come up a hair, since you mentioned it...
Try a paper clip for the hook, easy bend... I can send you some that look like chrome if you want to try it. KCL sent me a bunch ...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

it looks good I like the color


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks good to me, I like the detailing I see!!! Maybe Hilltop Towing on the door would be my suggestion...
> Yea, the lights need to come up a hair, since you mentioned it...
> Try a paper clip for the hook, easy bend... I can send you some that look like chrome if you want to try it. KCL sent me a bunch ...RM


thanks! i was thinking it could use some kind of decals... and i think i have some paper clips like that at work, now that you mention it.



60chevyjim said:


> it looks good I like the color


thanks, it's a Krylon spray bomb... it reminded me of T-jet Turquoise so i went for it...

--rick


----------



## RjAFX

Yep......paper clip, and when you do .... hang a car on the back and post a picture.


----------



## clausheupel

*My trailer combo for RCorrie´s 2006 Mustang Madness proxy*

Since Rick :wave: posted pics of his Mustang builds for Roger´s famous proxy races I was digging thru my HD - and finally found a pic of my 2006 entry (wow, was it really THAT long ago?):










The trailer is made by Wiking (i.e. true HO scale) and therefore a bit too small, but the SWB Mustang fits nicely!

Greetings from the other side of the pond

Claus


----------



## tjd241

*T-Jet Time Machines...*



clausheupel said:


> I was digging thru my HD - and finally found a pic of my 2006 entry (wow, was it really THAT long ago?)


Ditto on all that time passing Claus ... Sept 2006, Roger's other Proxy Race that year was his Camaro Bash...


----------



## TomH

Pics are awesome, thanks you guys for digging them out and a trip down memory lane.


----------



## hifisapi

clausheupel said:


> Since Rick :wave: posted pics of his Mustang builds for Roger´s famous proxy races I was digging thru my HD - and finally found a pic of my 2006 entry (wow, was it really THAT long ago?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer is made by Wiking (i.e. true HO scale) and therefore a bit too small, but the SWB Mustang fits nicely!
> 
> Greetings from the other side of the pond
> 
> Claus


Is that a tjet chassis'd mustang II body from the middle 1970's ???


----------



## RjAFX

Yep the pictures are outstanding of all the different trailers and tow trucks, and yes the Hauler. Keep em coming Gents, make sure you stick a car on em.


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey Claus! :wave: that pic reminded me... I have one of your Mustang II bodies from way back when. It's still in my project box, I guess I need to dig it out and do something with it...

--rick


----------



## RjAFX

The posts got me off my backside to put another car on the trailer behind a different truck. Sorry I don't have a 60-70's Ford pickup.



I like this GreenLight trailer, bloody happy I ran across it. They also make an enclosed single car trailer, and damn it I might just buy one.


----------



## RjAFX

Come on Gents post some more of your slot's on the hook. 



Put a car on your tow truck, trailer, rollback, hauler, and post a photo.


----------



## 60chevyjim

tjd241 said:


> Ditto on all that time passing Claus ... Sept 2006, Roger's other Proxy Race that year was his Camaro Bash...


you have any pix of the tow car ?


----------



## RjAFX

60chevyjim said:


> you have any pix of the tow car ?



Agree ..... lets see the entire setup.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Caught this going down the highway...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Another one on the hook.....keep'n the trucks busy makes the money to pay the bank.


----------



## tjd241




----------



## RjAFX

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool combo package ND!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

awesome stuff Dave. love your platform.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Early morning workout...RM


----------



## tjd241

Paging Tommy-HO !


----------



## TomH

I found an old Blog of Roger Corrie's from 2012 Greenrun Speedway proxy..pretty cool
https://hotv.wordpress.com/2012/01/09/racing-returns-to-virginia-beachs-greenrun-speedway/
https://hotv.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/more-arrivals-at-greenrun-speedway/
https://hotv.wordpress.com/2009/11/02/hotvs-coverage-of-2009-mustng-madness/
https://hotv.wordpress.com/2009/11/08/final-teams-arrive-for-mustang-madness/
https://hotv.wordpress.com/2009/11/23/consolation-race-round-1/


----------



## jph49

*truck and modified*

This truck/trailer/modified was built several years ago by the late Big Mike Hodges


----------



## RjAFX

jph49 said:


> This truck/trailer/modified was built several years ago by the late Big Mike Hodges


,and she's a beauty.


----------



## Greg W

My first hauler.


----------



## Greg W

My first wrecker.


----------



## RjAFX

Greg the black dirt car is as nice as they come.


----------



## RjAFX

Keep'n the thread alive cause I wanna see more. 



I may even put a JohnnyLightning on the trailer.......

The ten minute paperclip hitch.


----------



## RjAFX

Keep em coming Gents...


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*A Few Different Trailers*

A Few Different 1/64th scale trailers


----------



## RjAFX

slots-n-stuff said:


> A Few Different 1/64th scale trailers
> View attachment 193746
> View attachment 193754
> View attachment 193762
> View attachment 193770
> View attachment 193778


Slide an AFX Monza GT into that 2 axle enclosed trailer if you could please, see if it fits door closed. 



I be thinking of getting one.....I want a few of the larger AFX cars to fit in it. Doubt the RaceMasters open wheels cars will, but if the Monza GT fits I know a bunch of the other door slammers will.


----------



## RjAFX

Getting hauled from the shop out back to the front lot to be wrapped up, and put into the orange Reliable carrier sent off to asennafan.


----------



## RjAFX

Her racing days are over.


----------



## sethndaddy

RjAFX said:


> Her racing days are over.


Is that Honda's car, lol.


----------



## RjAFX

No he drives Model TJet's.....


----------



## RjAFX

Come on Guys don't stop now ... We need more! Where the cars are the stars.



Sorry bout the poor pictures, just don't wanna pull out the DSLR or go that route.


----------



## RjAFX

Come on boys show off those TrailerQueens.



We made up 15 of these all on Camaro bodies back in what ever year it was they came out. I should have used the yellow and white C20 as the tow truck.


----------



## RjAFX

post em



I need more trucks. A blue and silver 60's Ford, a red 60's Dodge, and maybe a few others. I hope the next rig on the trailer is a black ShelbyCoupe pulled by the black C-10.


----------



## RjAFX

Black with Black 



Avoid ebay seller 410bassethound he is one rude puppy!


----------



## RjAFX

Not a slot car, yet.......


----------



## vaBcHRog

RjAFX said:


> Her racing days are over.



Is that truck 1/64?


----------



## RjAFX

vaBcHRog said:


> Is that truck 1/64?


Morning Rog ...... yes Sir that is said to be 1/64th scale from GreenLight, and they seem to be very close as does the DuraStar tow truck. The pickup trucks are a tiny bit small for 1/64th scale, but they are close "enuff" for me......


----------



## RjAFX

Here be a photo of the AFX Monza's sitting on the rollback and tow truck......The DuraStar size is good.


----------



## RjAFX

Here Rog ...... ya can see em better in this shot without all the crap in the back round.



The bed itself could be a 8th inch wider, even a 16th of an inch.

The bed is screwed to the truck chassis, looks easy to remove.
All the GreenLight trucks are nice. I'll get a few more. They have a nice 66-67 Dodge D100 a bunch of 67-72 Chey C10/C20's, Fifties Fords.


----------



## RjAFX

Here I am again Rog.....I went for a look, and bought these two. Is the Ford the of vintage truck your looking to make a hauler out of? I'll say the bed comes off because it comes off of the Chevy.


----------



## vaBcHRog

That Ford would work fine


----------



## RjAFX

vaBcHRog said:


> That Ford would work fine


I came across your post on the other forum. After I knew what you were up to I thought that Ford might do the trick. The bed will come off the hauler and the bed should come off the Ford just as it comes off the Chevy's and the Dodge's. I think you can make what your looking for quite easily by snapping those up. Then you can make a trailer out of the Ford bed, and what ever you want out of the DuraStar cab & chassis.

Just one thing ...... be sure to show us your handy work. Pictures! Pictires! Pictures!


----------



## RjAFX

Got a Ford that can do some rough country towing. This bad boy is tough enough to get back in the rough country to bring in the Bronco when she has a breakdown. She may not be fast, but she got us back to blacktop without a problem.


----------



## Marty

*AJ's Racew Savers*

I always thought these were kool!





Marty


----------



## RjAFX

I like that blue one Marty......put a slot car on it and snap another photo.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Bad Dawg remade those I have two of his AFX versions


----------



## RjAFX

Well the Dodge Brothers made it to the track for the vintage races this weekend.



They have a great looking D100 with a grey roof and blue body sitting on stock size tires/wheels.


----------



## Crimnick

Late to the thread.....here are my roll backs....with my two Gary fast "fastlap" cars:


----------



## oneredz

Crimnic, Nice rollbacks too.


----------



## RjAFX

Looooook'nGoooooodBrudder.


----------



## RjAFX

Come on lets see more cars on trailers, wreckers, rollbacks, and haulers.


----------



## 60chevyjim

ok here are some resin ramp trucks that I made and I painted the one with flames , I made the resin trabant sedan delivery too ..
the ramp trucks are mid engine tjet powered.
everything in the picture runs and is on tjet chassis .
but the blue 56 ford wreckers have auto world tjet style chassis.
the orange resin henry J body from H.O.A. is on a tjet chassis .
can you tell I like old cars n trucks ..

if someone can enlarge the pictures please do ..
thanks jim.


----------



## RjAFX

Love the ramp trucks .....


----------



## Hittman101

Love them!! Are the blue and white trucks T-jet bodies??


----------



## 60chevyjim

Hittman101 said:


> Love them!! Are the blue and white trucks T-jet bodies??


they were made for on train layouts.
they are plastic , I modified them and put them on AW tjet chassis .

thanks RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

Another F-Toy R35 Skyline being fitted for the track with a SG+ under it.



Not the best photo, may have to take another to replace it. Looks good in the gallery, but after photobucket and then here it looks like crap.


----------



## RiderZ

That looks fantastic.Gotta get me a couple of those.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Those cars are so cool and the detailing is outstanding
Nice work getting the G+ under it.
Hope the next time the track is up and running you can video them racing......

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Dale the track may go up tomorrow .... if it does I'm going to test the R34 bodies on our SG+ GT race chassis. Might try it on the GTP (BSRT 905) chassis also. 



Will most likely set up the orange and yellow bodies seeing I already broke the fragile wings.


----------



## RjAFX

Dale I made a video, made a you tube account. How do I attach said video, or a link to it in a thread?


----------



## RjAFX

Love these ShelbyDaytona's.



Put some aluminium wheels on this one.


----------



## RjAFX

Another black beauty.


It's all about the slot car on the trailer, wrecker, or rollback. Put your slot car on your tow rig and post some pictures.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Nice cars, like the wheels on the #7 car.
The pick up is very cool to.
Like the rose glass on the 57 also, just a cool ride.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Nice cars, like the wheels on the #7 car.
> The pick up is very cool to.
> Like the rose glass on the 57 also, just a cool ride.
> 
> gt40


The wheels look good on everything I've put em on so far.....Not sure where they will end up. I have two sets of them on SRT chassis. One set 100% has a home....it's the second set I'm not sure of.

The wheels on the 57 are from a JohnnyLighning pullback.

The 68 Chevy 1/2ton and trailer is from Green Light. So nice to find trucks and a trailer the right size.


----------



## 60chevyjim

how about putting a slot car chassis in the black 68 chevy truck ?
hilltop made a resin 70 pickup similar to it that fit a afx 4gear chassis


----------



## RjAFX

60chevyjim said:


> how about putting a slot car chassis in the black 68 chevy truck ?
> hilltop made a resin 70 pickup similar to it that fit a afx 4gear chassis


Have at it Jimbo......I like it the way it is Brother.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Nice cars, like the wheels on the #7 car.
> The pick up is very cool to.
> Like the rose glass on the 57 also, just a cool ride.
> 
> gt40


These are the wheels.....Did TOMY ever sell these here in the US of A?


----------



## GT40

RJ
I've never seen them sold on a card like that, pretty cool.
AJ's are the ones i'm thinking of, there are some other HO dealers making them now.
Will have to talk about the ones you have picked up, I'd take a few sets.
"If the price is right" OLD FRIEND

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Ok ya got the scoop on the wheels........You are going to like em....


----------



## GT40

RJ
Thanks my friend for the info. and the heads up.
It's a done deal.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Loaded and heading out ...... vintage race weekend.


----------



## RjAFX

It's been some time since I posted anything in here. I made a hitch for the GMC so it could haul the Verte.


----------



## 1970AMX




----------



## RjAFX

Looking good AMX


Post more of your Wreckers, Rollbacks, Haulers, Trailers, and Transpoters


----------



## plymouth71




----------



## RjAFX

That's a nice one Plymouth.


----------



## alpink

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/double barrel shadow truck





http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/slideshow/double barrel shadow truck

:tongue:​


----------



## RjAFX

Dayum Al that do look good.


----------



## GT40

71 :thumbsup:
*wow no that's a outstanding hook :freak: tri axle and all thanks for sharing your work. :thumbsup:

gt40 :wave: *


----------



## rodstrguy

Al super job on using the Shadow... That is cool.


----------



## plymouth71

GT40 said:


> 71 :thumbsup:
> *wow no that's a outstanding hook :freak: tri axle and all thanks for sharing your work. :thumbsup:
> 
> gt40 :wave: *



Thank you You guys should put a bug in Hilltop's ear. I sent him a copy of the wrecker box. I've been waiting a couple years for him to cast it but still no dice !


----------

